# Looking to buy 1st handgun



## Thunder (Oct 23, 2012)

Hey all,

I am looking to purchase my first handgun. I will use it mostly for range shooting and target shooting in the woods. I doubt if I will conceal/carry.

I've done some checking and have a few guns in mind, but wanted the experts opinions.

Budget is a big concern, so I have to stay under $350 if possible.

The guns I have interest in are:

1. Bersa Thunder 380

2. Smith & Wesson SD9 VE (9mm)

3. Ruger P95

I hear the S&W is a vast improvement over the Sigma series, that the Bersa is really a very well made gun and that the Ruger is as solid as they come.

I am looking for opinions on the guns mentioned as well as any suggestions on other guns in the same price range.

Thanks


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

S&W SD9 - YouTube


----------



## Thunder (Oct 23, 2012)

denner said:


> S&W SD9 - YouTube


I think that video is the old SD9 and not the SD9 VE right?


----------



## landis_lawton (Oct 23, 2012)

Will cost you a couple hundred more than what you have mentioned, but worth the money. Think about saving a little longer and look at GLOCKS. The 9mm family is nice to have just for target, ammo is not that expensive.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Add another $40 and get the SR9 or SR40......


Thunder said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I am looking to purchase my first handgun. I will use it mostly for range shooting and target shooting in the woods. I doubt if I will conceal/carry.
> 
> ...


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Stick with the budget, all three are excellent choices, Might consider the S&W the front runner as the warranty is lifetime and customer service is excellent....JJ


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Might also look at a Sig SP2022 in 9mm as Palmetto Armory has them for 359.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

He's looking for a firearm, not a banker........:smt033


chessail77 said:


> Stick with the budget, all three are excellent choices, Might consider the S&W the front runner as the warranty is lifetime and customer service is excellent....JJ


----------



## sgms (Jun 2, 2010)

Bersa is a good inexpensive gun and the S&W and Ruger have very good products, all will work well for what you say you want to do. Best I can say is go some place that has all three, preferably a range where you can rent and try them, see what you are most comfortable handling and get that one, if the pistol fits your hand you will shoot better.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

berettabone said:


> Add another $40 and get the SR9 or SR40......


Bone...sounds like you are the one who is trying to be a banker


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Your trying to chintz out.........I am trying to get him to spend a bit more, and get a better firearm....there's a difference.


chessail77 said:


> Bone...sounds like you are the one who is trying to be a banker


----------



## Harryball (Oct 10, 2012)

berettabone said:


> Add another $40 and get the SR9 or SR40......


I do not normally agree with Berettabone, but on this I have to. The Ruger SR line is often overlooked and it shouldnt be. They are built tough, have very good features for range and SD use. For the extra monies, you cannot go wrong.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Bone ....maybe you didn't read the OP's statement that budget was a big concern of his, and a better firearm is a subjective opinion and not necessarily a correct one......


----------

